# Poison (candy) apple?



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

At our 12 yr olds Wiches Wingding I was thinking of making 'poison' candy apples for each witch to take home after the party. Do you think they would think thats lame?? Any other cheap and easy party favor ideas?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's really a great idea.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Id like to put green swirls or drips or something on them to make them look 'poisoned'. Any ideas? I thought about food coloring but Im afraid if I put straight green on there it'll stain their mouths.... course I guess that could be the curse of the apple LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

NewbieHaunter said:


> At our 12 yr olds Wiches Wingding I was thinking of making 'poison' candy apples for each witch to take home after the party. Do you think they would think thats lame?? Any other cheap and easy party favor ideas?


I think it's a great idea. I toyed around with making the apples but we just have too many people coming. I had to trim my menu.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Try white chocolate tinted purple or green and then drizzled over the candy apple.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

oh! tinted white choc is a great idea! I'll give that a shot. We are gonna make a couple samples this weekend. 
I think if I package them in a neat way the girls will like them.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea! Good luck! P.s. we want to see pics when you're done!!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I found some Wilton candy melts at walmart and they are pukey GREEN!! yea me! lol Im gonna drizzle that over the candied apple.. my daughter wants to add sprinkles but I dunno about that yet.. I plan to wrap them in black plastic and tie a halloween ribbon around the stick. Maybe add a 'thanks for coming' tag. It all looks and sounds wonderful in my head, tomorrow we'll see how it looks for real  Good or bad I'll post pics.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is a great idea! Candy apples were a favorite as a kid.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Please post a picture when you're done! These sound great!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

*poison candy apple *results**

well it was a learning experience, ya'll keep in mind I'd never made candy apples before. Heres what I started with....









I should have let them drain a lil more to avoid the 'puddle' at the bottom.. I know they shouldnt be there but I like the warty bubbles! lol










The green candy didnt drizzle the way i wanted it to, it just kinda smeared. I heated it longer and burned it (oops) I wasnt really happy with it. 
I tried a skull on top but didnt like that either. I wrapped up the plain ones to give to the neighbor kids lol 










So I tried another batch.... while the red candy coating was cooking I took
some out and put it in another pan and added some green food coloring.
I wanted green but I was REALLY happy with the black it turned into. 
I tried a few 'drips' and a few 'drizzles' then tried dipping one in black with 
red drizzle. Heres what I got....
I must admit I LOVE them!! Personally I like the black apples w/ red but my daughter prefers the red w/ black drizzle. The pic doesnt do it justice


----------

